# some help, not sure if IBS



## Sandra Melo (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm 20 years old, and I've been struggling with a problem for over 3 years now!

I've had a gastroenteritis and have been a very long time waiting to be seen at the emergency department leading to it to get worse . Since that time I've never recovered . I have cramps and stomach aches everyday , especially in the morning. It seems that anytime I have to go running to the bathroom , which is impossible with the life I have in college . I dont always have diarrhea but the desire to go to the bathroom and cramps are a constant .
I've done all the necessary tests to see if I have any problems, but it was not conclusive, no one knows what may be, also went to a psychologist because they thought I had anxiety problems etc. . After reading some testimonials about this disease I think I have it.
I 've been prescribed a lot of mediation , Duspatal , Librax , gastric protectors and many more, nothing helped.
I need to take Imodium daily , because sometimes it is the only thing that helps me control the cramps . I'm always trying to reduce the dose , take only one, then another day take only half because I know it is a medication that If I take daily it may cause problems in the future and because I feel guilty when I have to take it. Does anyone have any experience with this medication ?
Three years living with this , apart from being extremely painful its very annoying because anything that I eat makes me feel bad and sick. It is embarrassing to have to run to the bathroom when I'm in college with friends or boyfriend or even family.
Do you think I have this disease? Any tips to try to live a normal life with this?

Thank you so much!


----------



## happymommmy (Jan 28, 2014)

This may help; go to amazon.com, and read about Diarsoothe. Your symptoms sound so similar to their testimonials. Yes, you may have ibs-d, or even ibd, but the diarsoothe is fantastic, a great resolution. When we are having ibs-d, we take about 1/2 a cup to a cup, and it calms things down, literally within a few hours, back to normal living! Hope this helps, be well, and God Bless!


----------

